# What is RedboxLog.txt?



## pinguino1 (Jan 15, 2010)

I found in AppData/Local/temp a text file of over 1 MB named RedboxLog.txt.
What is that?
It looks like an event tracking log.
Windows 7/64


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You can open txt files in notepad and take a look. Notepad can open files of that size.


----------



## pinguino1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks lunarlander

This is a piece of the code in the RedboxLog.txt file. It looks like a script.
Still I don't know what it does.

---
Begin CINIFileHandler:CINIFileHandlerBegin CINIFileHandler:CINIFileHandler
End CINIFileHandler:CINIFileHandler
IRedBoxEvent::RefCount after Instansiated:1
IRedBoxEvent::RefCount after Relased:0
Begin CINIFileHandler:CINIFileHandler
End CINIFileHandler:CINIFileHandler
IRedBoxEvent::RefCount after Instansiated:1
Begin CINIFileHandler:CINIFileHandler
End CINIFileHandler:CINIFileHandler
Begin CDatabaseManager:IsDBWithInSizeLimit
END CDatabaseManager:IsDBWithInSizeLimit withreturn value1
Begin Data Access Layer:Add event
Begin CINIFileHandler:CINIFileHandler
End CINIFileHandler:CINIFileHandler
IRedBoxESInternal::RefCount after Instansiated:1
Begin RedBox Event Store Internal:Add event
Begin RedBox Event Store Internal:Get Contents To Store event
End RedBox Event Store Internal:Get Contents To Store event
xml Header:<?xml version="1.0" ?><events RBEnabled="1" RBVersion="130.000.999.000" GUID="{EF020ACB-727D-452B-9575-5B09E314A60C}" EventLogCreationDate="2010-01-10T12:10:41-05:00">
the function(RedBox Event Store Internal:Add event) exited with return value1
successfully RedBox Event Store Internal:Add event
End Data Access Layer:Add event
IRedBoxESInternal::RefCount after Relased:0
Begin Redbox event:Convert to date
End Redbox event:Conver to date
begin CNotificationMgr: notify
IEventInternal::RefCount after Instansiated:1
CEventInternal::get_Source
IEventInternal::get_Source returning: {75D1B153-06BE-409C-B17C-3F5C4661F141}
IEventInternal::get_Description returning: *Your HP Photosmart C7200 series is connected.*
End CNotificationMgr: notify :Notification sent successfully to suscribers(GP)
End Redbox event:Send event


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

It doesnt look like a script. Its a record/log of events of a certain program that had run.


----------



## SSMommy (Feb 19, 2010)

I have the exact same thing in my Temp folder. What concerns me is the line that says, "Notification sent successfully to subscribers." I don't subscribe to Redbox and didn't even know what it was. I looked it up online and it's a movie rental website. Do you know why this would be on my pc and have I been hijacked? Thanks.


----------



## pinguino1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Same thing. I was told I can delete or ignore the file. But I still don't know where that file came from. It looks that some program is gathering info from my computer. I never heard of Redbox until now.


----------



## SSMommy (Feb 19, 2010)

I remember seeing a little red box icon on my desktop and it's gone now but that file is there. It's for a reason. I want to know why!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I think it has something to do with the *HP Product Assistant*.

Read *HERE*.

Or, ever had the RedBox *Toolbar or Organizer*?


----------

